
Mathematician's 'Mysterious' New Method Just Solved a 30-Year-Old Problem - ruifigueiredo
https://www.livescience.com/66065-sensitivity-conjecture-mysterious-math-proof.html
======
delhanty
Dupe.

We covered this about a month back [0]. The link was much better too: Scott
Arronson's blog.

Also, Knuth/Ben-David's shortened proof [1], announced as a comment on
Arronson's blog.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20338281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20338281)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20589216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20589216)

